# [SOLVED] Mouse left click NOT working on Desktop Icons



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

(first of all,the left click of my mouse is the dominent click,not the right click)


the left click of the mouse is NOT working when left-clicking a desktop icon. the right click will work on the desktop icons.

additionally,the mouse is about 1 year old , a couple of days ago fell apart a bit,and the left click WILL WORK when surfing on the internet.


----------



## SyscoKid (Oct 10, 2001)

Is just replacing the mouse an option? That's what I'd do, especially since you said it "fell apart a bit".


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

its likely the problem.

i liked to learn the technical "quark" of why a left click refuses to work on a desktop icon ,but will work surfing the net.

thats presuming of course,the mouse is at fault.
thanks


----------



## SyscoKid (Oct 10, 2001)

Let's get some more opinions in here!


----------



## PatInAz (Nov 22, 1999)

Let's keep it simple here. No reason to strain anybody's brain. A mouse is a commodoity device. They all do the basics to scroll and click. Get a different mouse from other system. One that is known to work. Plug it into your machine. If it works, get a new mouse.
If it doesn't work any better, report back to here.
Then we can start on the theories.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

took me awhile to buy a new mouse to see if the problem is the mouse,the new mouse is doing the same thing.

when i use the left click button of the mouse on the desktop icons,nothing happens except the icon becomes highlighted. 

when inside (on a browser),the left click buttom will operate fine.

any feedback? whatever the problem,the answer should give insight into computers


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you single clicking on the desktop items or double clicking?


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

single and double clicking,i have tried.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Ive heard of that happening when you get too many icons on the desktop.

Make some folders for your desktop and put some of the icons in the folders to consolidate them by category. Makes things easier to find anyway. Get rid of any you dont use.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

as a matter of fact,i do have many icons on my desktop such as 3 internet explorers. i'll deleete some to see what happens.

i also understand desktop is actually its own folder


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

i'm deleted down to 5 icons,not 15 like i had 20 minutes ago.
unfortunately,the left click of the mouse still does not work on the desktop icons.

the answer will give some insight into the complex nature of computers


----------



## PatInAz (Nov 22, 1999)

My best guess is maybe somebody changed your mouse properties. 
Go into the Control Panel (from My Computer) and go to the Mouse box. You should be able to test the button clicks and set the button assignments. This is where some lefties reverse the left and right clicks. Maybe yours got set wrong.
Good Luck  
Pat in Phoenix


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

i tried the mouse properties,back and forth,forth and back. no luck

also noticing the left click does not work on control panel icons,...and again,the left click works fine when surfing.

thanks


----------



## ourhouse (Feb 6, 2002)

very strange. a problem like that would just annoy me and i would just reinstall the OS to see if that did anything... but thats just me =o)


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

As I am not an electrical engineer. I would buy an inexpensive adaptor, that let's you change you mouse plug PS2 into a USB. If you have a working USB port, then you can at least rule out a bad PS2 port. I think in terms of test, and results one thing at a time. When it comes to software related problems, it always helps to make sure the hardware is working first.
Marturo


----------



## PatInAz (Nov 22, 1999)

If it works in the Internet Browser, then it's NOT a hardware problem.
Did you test in the Mouse section of the control panel? It should show you if it is recognizing the button clicks and what they are assigned to.
Other than that, sounds like a weird Windoze problem.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

i went to the control panel>mouse>mouse properties and played around with the test area jack-in-the-box. the double click speed was on fast to begin with, after i reduced the speed to slow,PRESTO.......the left click was back working on the desktop.

thanks for all the help.

in restrospect to note,the left click did not work on desktop icons but did work on browers when the double click speed was set to fast.


----------

